# Forgeworld IA3 (2nd edition)



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Re-released:










http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stu...HREE_SECOND_EDITION_-_THE_TAROS_CAMPAIGN.html

Out now, £50 from Forgeworld, presumably this will be happening for the other older books.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Nice to see the updates coming along.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Notable they are waiting for Space Marines for 6th edition before rereleasing IA2.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Notable they are waiting for Space Marines for 6th edition before rereleasing IA2.


Ah that makes a lot of sense, I wondered why7 they skipped over IA2. nI suppose it would be pretty stupid of them to release the new book only to have it superseded by the 6th Edition Space Marine codex.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

tu_shan82 said:


> Ah that makes a lot of sense, I wondered why7 they skipped over IA2. nI suppose it would be pretty stupid of them to release the new book only to have it superseded by the 6th Edition Space Marine codex.


Or end up leaking new rules, ect that the codex will have.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

It is nice to see updates. But hardly fair to charge so much. A PDF on their site could be free. But I wonder if FW will go the digital route anytime soon. Furthermore, if you own any of the digital codexes, does anyone think the next edition of that codex would be cheaper? Like buying an upgrade/expansion.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the FW books, but there is no bloody way i am buying the second editions of these massively expensive tomes. There should be a pdf update to go with the old books.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

If the 2nd edition completely re-writes the campaign so that the Imperial Forces aren't commanded by fucking morons I'd be interested. Seriously that campaign hurt my brain with it's stupidities.

Nice that the Elysians get an update, just not entirely sure it justifies a reprint with no PDF though.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

The thing you have to remember with GW and so FW is the sheer amount of money they make by producing and selling books, it is the thing that separates their financial figures from some of the very good miniature manufacturers out there, they can more easily prevent pirating of the books on the ipad and so are prepared to sell digital versions there.

Any significant update will always be a print book rather than a quick pdf of errata and they will of course charge for it.

Interesting point on the skipping IA2, likely they are just going to update the books as their respective armies are updated as stated.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Darog's Company had a post regarding this. Let me quote the parts that aren't scans of the book:



> *Imperial Armour 3: Tarros Campaign Second Edition - rules spoiler! *
> 
> Imperial Armour 3: Tarros Campaign Second Edition
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YOU. 

Worst change ever, moving Vultures to Fast Attack. Now they're competing with the only other two pieces of effective Anti-Armour in the list.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

My friend will not be happy with the Tetra change....He primarily uses those over Pathfinders.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> My friend will not be happy with the Tetra change....He primarily uses those over Pathfinders.


Same here. So long as it stays cheap, Tetras will still be a valid option by my reckoning.


----------

